# Converting Exo-terra Lid's



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Converting Exo-terra Lid's By KJ. 

Item's needed:
Exo-terra lid (make sure there is no frogs in the viv you took it from, common sense). 
H profile - 6mm 
Silicone 
Stainless steel mesh 
6mm glass cut to size
diamond drill bit (for misting nozzle hole or ask your glass company to add it).
Scissors
Razor blade (To trim any excess silicone).
Screwdriver
Pliers 

And whole lot of patience.

First place the lid this way up:









Using the screwdriver or slimier product, left up the end of the rubber holding the mesh in place:









Then using the pilers and screwdriver pull the rest off, this is the tricky part, some of the lids if comes off in one pieace others not snaps. It like melted down so takes some patience. E.g the one in pic below took me a few mins, another one took me 3 days as kept getting fed up of it. :lol: 









Can see in this pic where it has snapped off: 









After all rubber removed, take the screwdriver to one conner, and left the mesh up, using the pilers helps here. 









First part removed:









Do the same to remove the second half:









Once you have done this check in the gaps, as sometimes a thread of wire might get left behind:









Now the mesh is removed we are ready to start adding new parts:









First you want to get your H profile and cut it to size:









Also make sure the glass fit's flush inside of the lid, like so (this is different from gaz way of doing things):









Before you start to use silicone make sure you have aquarium safe silicone, and you use gloves: 

















This bit can then be silicone into place:









Optional part here (Coming soon). 

Next, front part of the lid, this is where you need to slot the glass into the H profile and test it all fits in:









Leave the H profile and front glass in, and measure and cut the mesh to size, make sure you add abit, so go into the H profile. 

Silicone this on and silicone the mesh into place. 

What is it they say practice makes prefect, well first attempt (remember if your nozzle is blocked on the silicone gun don't try to use it with out one.)









After a some amount of cleaning:









Also one more thing you need to do is silicone the sliding parts at the back shut:








Wait for this to dry abit, an go over it with your finger to cover all gap's, and make it smooth.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Lid In place 









Lid with nozzle's attached (i am starting to like the nozzles in the corner, two pics here one with one on left side, one in center)


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

nice post Kieron,that'll be real useful to alot of folks, well done mate!!
A little dodge,
mate when working with silicone you can manipulate it really easily with a damp bit of softwood ,cut to a chisel shape, soaked in water and a bit of washing up liquid if your lazy like me saves on the trimming,one can actually cut wet silicone like this...did you ever find the guy with the mesh?
Stu


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Yer i got some more pic's that was the first rushed top i did, got better as i done more of them. That one went in the bin lol

Yer found the person with mesh, but a trades man near me got it me cheaper


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

KJ Exotics said:


> Yer i got some more pic's that was the first rushed top i did, got better as i done more of them. That one went in the bin lol
> 
> Yer found the person with mesh, but a trades man near me got it me cheaper


 prey tell whom?


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi, really interesting thread. 

Could you put a link up regarding your supplier for the H-section that you used as i have not been able to find one yet.

Thanks
Glenn.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

H section was from Pollywog - Captive Bred Amphibians & Herpetological Supplies 
Thanks people. Stu PM'd you.


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

Great thread KJ! :2thumb:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

MARK.D said:


> Great thread KJ! :2thumb:



I say buy a proper dendrobate viv in the first place and you wouldnt have this hassle :whistling2:

and have you been on holiday again Mr D
:lol2:


----------



## dad'n'bab (Oct 27, 2009)

KJ Exotics said:


> H section was from Pollywog - Captive Bred Amphibians & Herpetological Supplies
> Thanks people. Stu PM'd you.


Thanks for the info.

Glenn


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

richie.b said:


> I say buy a proper dendrobate viv in the first place and you wouldnt have this hassle :whistling2:
> 
> and have you been on holiday again Mr D
> :lol2:


I say drop your price lol. 
For the record i would much rather have a proper dendrobate viv then a exo. (There is some good places but can't think of any names at the moment)


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

KJ Exotics said:


> I say drop your price lol.


hiya
richies vivs are a bargain 4 what they are


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

richie.b said:


> have you been on holiday again Mr D
> :lol2:


Yeah I have Richie.. Did you miss me.:cheers:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> I say drop your price lol.
> For the record i would much rather have a proper dendrobate viv then a exo. (There is some good places but can't think of any names at the moment)


 
sell some of the tv's you looted and buy some proper vivs.. :no1:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> I say drop your price lol.
> For the record i would much rather have a proper dendrobate viv then a exo. (There is some good places but can't think of any names at the moment)


You need to sell more spiders then dont you :Na_Na_Na_Na:



fardilis said:


> hiya
> richies vivs are a bargain 4 what they are


thank you Jamie



MARK.D said:


> Yeah I have Richie.. Did you miss me.:cheers:


Of course i did Mark :2thumb:



MARK.D said:


> sell some of the tv's you looted and buy some proper vivs.. :no1:


:lol2:

Richie


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

TV's, i got a few now, and a few moblies and other bits and bob's inculding a life time supply of rice


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> TV's, i got a few now, and a few moblies and other bits and bob's inculding a life time supply of rice


Why am i not surprised. :lol2:


----------

